# It Was A Great Day In The Turkey Woods!



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Booyah! Congrats!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

You're old man whipped you worse than he used to with his belt! 

Good thing you have Adam around to guide you so you can actually kill stuff!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> You're old man whipped you worse than he used to with his belt!
> 
> Good thing you have Adam around to guide you so you can actually kill stuff!



Pfffffffffffft!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Per the usual, good work on the hunt and the tale. 

Congrats brother!


----------

